# So far so good !!!!!!



## SDormer (Sep 11, 2003)

First, I am new to this site. Long story short I have had IBS for about 18 months (offically). I have been on a generic form of Levsin since then, with "ok" effects and some relief.I have felt the best I have felt in two plus years now due to something I tried! My wife and I started the South Beach diet to lose some fat around the mid-section. For one reason or another I have not had a pill (levsin) in a week, and have not had ANY bloating or pain all week! I am only sharing this because I am sooooooooo happy right now. I really don't need to lose weight but I have never felt so good. I think I will start phase two of the diet on monday and slowly work carb foods into my diet and see what works and what doesnt! I am not selling this in any way! I am just excitied about the results. I could care less about the fat, I am happy to be bloat and pain free! I am tracking my results and will share them with my doctor in about a month.


----------

